# Beautiful Male Golden in West Virginia - Urgent-



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Poor guy he's beautiful ... I hope someone can give him a good home!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Why don't rescues know about these dogs??????
This guy is gorgeous!!!! I can't believe he hasn't been adopted yet!!!!!
Don't these places call local rescues?
Is anyone here from West Virginia or know a rescue there? This makes me sick.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's the e-mail address for the site and the link to their page on Petfinder:

[email protected] 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/WV105.html


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I called this center and left a message I was so upset about this poor boy!
They surely won't put down such a gorgeous golden!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I emailed GRREAT just now about him.....


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Debles said:


> I called this center and left a message I was so upset about this poor boy!
> They surely won't put down such a gorgeous golden!


They don't have a lot of animals listed, but it doesn't say that if they're a rescue/foster group or maybe just an offshoot of the main animal shelter.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I wonder if I could convince my parents to get him ... I'll be leaving in the fall with Maddie and they have fallen in love with her. They were talking about how they would like to adopt an adult dog. Problem is I'm in Massachusetts now ...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Arrgghhh, he's gorgeous. I'll take a run over to the Animal Shelter after work today (I work in Morgantown). I can't take him but will ask about Rescue contacts and e-mail a couple of friends who may be interested. Marion County has converted to a no-kill shelter, I'll call them too.
Will also contact 'Almost Heaven' here in WV


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah
!!!!!
From Carol at AHGRR: (that was fast!)

_I called on this dog last week - not that Ihave to, this shelter 
always works with us. *He was adopted according to their records.*
Carol
Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue_


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Glad*

So very Glad he was adopted!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey all...I just called, he is still there. I am going over there tomorrow morning to meet him, but according to Dana at the pound, he has an awesome temperment. He does have a double ear infection. I'll keep you all posted. My aunt has already said she will take care of medical payments.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> Hey all...I just called, he is still there. I am going over there tomorrow morning to meet him, but according to Dana at the pound, he has an awesome temperment. He does have a double ear infection. I'll keep you all posted. My aunt has already said she will take care of medical payments.


 
I'm so glad you double checked. How distressing that one would be told he was adopted and another that he was still there. He is absolutely gorgeous...... sure hope he can find his forever home SOON !!!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you for checking and rescuing him. He is so beautiful, poor boy. Now he's a Lucky Boy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This happens over and over again. You think they're safe and then you find out they've been put down in some cases. I'm so glad you called and your Aunt will help out.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

GRREAT is calling about him too..


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> GRREAT is calling about him too..


the pound is already closed for the evening. I'll be going in tomorrow morning.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> the pound is already closed for the evening. I'll be going in tomorrow morning.


Thank you!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> the pound is already closed for the evening. I'll be going in tomorrow morning.


If he is there I hope you are able to help him. He is stunning.....

Thanks


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I called at 4:23, and the shelter closes at 4:30, so chances are he is still there. Dana said that its the medical expense that is keeping him from getting adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taz*

Taz:

You're going to get him first thing tomorrow?

Good!

What medical expense is preventing someone from taking him-is it the ear infection?

Here is Russ-what a Beautiful Boy!!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not going to get him tomorrow, but possibly. I know the lady who runs the shelter, and she will not euth him if he has someone interested in him. I'm justgoing tomorrow to see how he is with people and other dogs,possibly cats. I have several emails out to different people about him, so I'd like to wait and get some responses first before I get him out. Since he is dominant, he definitely can't come to my house, as I have a dominant aggressive female here. But he will be saved, there is no doubt about it.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Carol from Almost Heaven just emailed me back. She is actually going to be near Morgantown on Friday if my aunt decides not to take him she can definitely take him. We're going to see him tomorrow morning.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> Carol from Almost Heaven just emailed me back. She is actually going to be near Morgantown on Friday if my aunt decides not to take him she can definitely take him. We're going to see him tomorrow morning.


Sheesh, I thought we had a happy ending to this one already
Thanks Taz, and I hope Carol from AHGRR stops by and finds out why they said he was already taken


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Russ is going to rescue tomorrow!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taz*

Taz:

Great!!
What rescue is he going to?


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue...you can see their website by clicking on the link in my sig.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Taz*

Taz

I know Carol there. I've emld. her before!
So Happy Russ is going to Almost Home!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a Wonderful place! Those faces and stories break my heart but I'm so glad they are safe.

Thanks for saving that beautiful boy!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

not a problem, I couldn't leave him there. He'd end up going to the first person who could cough up the cash and be tied to a tree for the rest of his life.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I have Russ. He;s here at work with me now and we'll be leaving to meet the transport at about 1:15. He is amazing. So well behaved and gorgeous. Smells like he rolled around in a pigpen though, but thats fixable!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bless you Taz!!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He's so gorgeous. That face!!! Wish I could adopt him!!!
of course, I know we all want to take them all!

We have two brothers in our rescue right now that are so adorable! I'd adopt them but they are staying together and legally I can't have 4 dogs. But they are so wonderful , someone will give them a great forever home.
If you want to see them go to our site by my sig.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tax*

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_Taz:

You Rock!!


Thank you for saving Russ!! 

What a Face!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Another happy ending! Thanks


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Taz. He was one of many that sure tugged at my heartstrings !! And those 2 that Debles has in her rescue are to DIE for !!!! Be still my heart.


----------

